

One In Five Divorce Petitions Mention Facebook? - cwan
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20091223/1717127492.shtml

======
himmel
_In fact, hidden all the way at the bottom of the article is the rather
relevant fact that the divorce rate in the UK has been falling recently, just
as the popularity of Facebook has shot upwards. It seems like you'd have to
suggest a lot more to prove that Facebook is to blame for these divorces,
rather than just an additional element in the proceedings._

I hate this kind of misunderstanding of statistics...

------
baguasquirrel
Too bad they don't mention anything about how Facebook was involved. It'd be
nice to know to what degree people are meeting each other through Facebook, or
if people are simply failing to cover up their alternate lives on Facebook.

I mean, we all assume that things like better privacy controls are _good_.

